# Uk Mobile phone unlocking for use with Du



## Metro Matt (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi,

Sorry this is my first question,hope i've done this right.

Does anyone know where I can get my sony c902 unlocked from orange UK
so I can my Du sim card in it.

I've only been in Dubai for 3 weeks and really am missing my phone.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Metro Matt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry this is my first question,hope i've done this right.
> 
> ...


We have a BlackBerrys and we just called our provider in the US for them and told them we moved to Dubai and asked if they could help us unlock them. I received and email a few days later with the unlocking code and instructions. Been using them ever since. I would try calling your old provider and see what they can do.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

there are also a few of the mobile phone shops in Satwa who can do this, but ask in a few because their prices vary wildly!


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

I got my UK mobile unlocked at Mobile Village in the Al Ain Centre (next door to Spinneys) on Mankool Road in Bur Dubai. Not that expensive.


----------



## Metro Matt (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the reply,I only got the job offer in dec 2008 and a week before I signed up to orange uk for a 18 month contract,then 2 weeks later I got the job,which I could not change my phone as missed the 7 day return.
Orange have said after 3 months theywill give me the e-mail unlock code,
but in the uk before I left the dodgey shops did not have the software to do it.
I've been into the mall ski dubai and they told me derai may have spelt that wrong sorry.

But any ideas where in....


----------



## Metro Matt (Jan 29, 2009)

Glasceb said:


> I got my UK mobile unlocked at Mobile Village in the Al Ain Centre (next door to Spinneys) on Mankool Road in Bur Dubai. Not that expensive.


Hi,but i'm still new here where aouts is that don't mean to sound daft...i'm down near the palm thanks...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Get a taxi and just ask them to take you to the Al Ain centre in Bur Dubai. Will probably cost you about AED 50 for the taxi


----------



## Metro Matt (Jan 29, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> Get a taxi and just ask them to take you to the Al Ain centre in Bur Dubai. Will probably cost you about AED 50 for the taxi


Thanks for the info I will get myself down there in the next few days cheers.


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

i got my phone unlocked at minutes in the mall of the emirates (near carrefour & dunkin doughnuts) and it cost 200 dhs.
i had tried before using one of those internet sites claiming to do it for 3 pounds and it didnt work and i still had to pay for it.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Forgot to say, try Minutes (Mall of Emirates nr Carrefour, Ibn Battuta nr Geant)


----------



## Metro Matt (Jan 29, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> Forgot to say, try Minutes (Mall of Emirates nr Carrefour, Ibn Battuta nr Geant)


Brill thanks for that i'm about to shout a taxi and go down to minutes at Ibn battuta,I will let you know,hope it's open...


----------

